# On a scale of 1-10



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

How hard do you think it will be to find a place(house) that will accept 4 dogs of the "aggressive" breed.

there will be 3 people living there as well. :rofl:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

off the scale, unfortunately.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Houses are easier than apartments. Just look at more rural locations rather than urban or even suburban. I don't know about south of Seattle but Snohomish, Monroe, and other places in the N. Puget Sound area can have large houses with a lot of land which would be great for that many animals (and people) and the rent is generally affordable in those areas.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol, well depends can you fib on the breeds at all? mixes ? rescues ? lol......if not Id put it up high like 8-10 that it will be hard .


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

We could fib with Beia,that would be about it. Maybe pass Dosha off as a hound dog of sorts for a while.
But I dunno about the other 2. 

I grew up in Lake Stevens,so I know the Snohomish area,I am not a big fan,and it's far from work.
But I guess if I could find a job around there,it wouldn't be that bad. It is very country.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

depends on where your looking if your looking for a place in portland oregon i got a place you can look into (its an apartment though) no limit on dogs every ones got bullys there and pits there. if you where commuting to vancouver it'd be easyish anywhere up north of vans kinda far though. but i'd rate it at a 8


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

We're not looking for Apt. With this many dogs,it would be cruel to keep them in an Apt. any longer. But thanks!
We're looking for a 3 bedroom house with a fenced yard. Will have to be privately owned.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i understand the yards they have there are kinda small but its a block from a dog friendly park. what area are you looking for?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> We could fib with Beia,that would be about it. Maybe pass Dosha off as a hound dog of sorts for a while.
> But I dunno about the other 2.
> 
> I grew up in Lake Stevens,so I know the Snohomish area,I am not a big fan,and it's far from work.
> But I guess if I could find a job around there,it wouldn't be that bad. It is very country.


Where do you work? I work in lower Queen Ann and commute every day from Everett. It's not too bad. I would never drive it though, bus is the way to go.

And yes, it is "country" but you don't have to let your address define you. If you're looking for a) affordable, b) house, c) yard, d) pit bull, etc friendly then you can't be too picky about location.

I didn't necessarily mean the No. PS area necessarily though. There are plenty of rural areas surrounding the Seattle area. That's why I love Seattle. City, suburbia and country all accessible by a 30 minute drive.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I work in Renton. I do not drive either,and I work late shift,so I was worried about getting home,if I moved to far.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i understand the yards they have there are kinda small but its a block from a dog friendly park. what area are you looking for?


Seattle/Renton area is preferred. But anything that is close to a bus line,that will get me to work,is ok by me.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I have been searching for a house for a long time that ill allow 2 dogs, but i ill never say there breed I ill say they are Amstaffs


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Well we think Beia is an Amstaff,so it wouldn't be lying. LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Try here: Spacious 3 BD Home! - 1618 Glenwood Ave SE | RentalHomesPlus.com

This site you can search rentable homes. This house in particular allows "large" dogs and has a dog run which they converted into a garden but you might be able to convert back.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Having searched for a long time for a place to take my 1 PUPPY at the time I would say it's very very hard(TWSS) unless you know the land lord or give a security deposit of what the house is worth(just because)..


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW! Thanks!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck Katie! Carry rentals insurance number 1.... also brag about your dogs accomplishments, if they have passed OB classes and what not. Have friend's and family give a reference for your dogs. Let the landlords meet the dogs. And don't let the word "pit bull" slip out over the phone! It is much better to meet them in person first!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I actually let them know right off the bat what they were,and they had no issues! They're dog ppl.


----------

